# 
,    -.      .     -       .    .        (      ).    ,      .  .18 - 214 , ,     .  ,  ,   ..,   ,    .       .    -     ? (,   ,    , )
 ,  .

----------

> ,


      ?
     ?    10       ?

----------



----------

> 


     ?      .

----------

> ?      .


        . 
      18 ,            ...

----------

.   .   .   -     .     .       ?

----------

> .


  ,  .             .

----------

> .   .   .


      .         .

----------

, ,   -(        .)   ,    ,    97    08.3.    ?

----------

> , ,   -(        .)   ,    ,    97    08.3.    ?


   .       97 .   08.      ,   08 .

----------

> .         .


  . .      .  .         ?    10    -?  .           10,     ?

----------

,         ,    ,      ,   ,   ..           ?

----------

